# How about some reports!!



## drduck (Mar 14, 2009)

Hi everyone. I know the weather has messed up alot of trips for folks. Migration is happening way too fast. But the only topics getting any attention is the b....fest on SD guides.

There are still a few of us going to give it a try this weekend. This is a conservation hunt intended to decrease an overpopulation issue. Any reports either here or on the migration page would be appreciated.


----------



## kill em (Feb 1, 2009)

Well I'm going out tomorrow. I have found a pocket of juvies in Western Nebraska. Hopefully they keep comin through till the season ends. Would love to be still huntin in April!!!


----------



## templey_41 (Jul 19, 2008)

will be going out sunday. will be posting daily with reports of birds and locations.


----------



## snowslayer52 (Mar 25, 2012)

Went out last weekend in Ipswich South Dakota area... 2 days bagged 114 70% juvies.... Juvvvviieee sssoouupppp!! mmmmmm!!


----------



## WingedShooter7 (Oct 28, 2005)

Have 18 Juvie roosts on lockdown with their GPS locations, if anyone wants them PM me.


----------

